# Can the ipod touch play .mkv with subtitles? [FROM: Mac]



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Topic in title, I may be able to get an ipod touch for fairly cheap soon, but I want to know if it is able to play mkv videos with subtitles.
Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Can the ipod touch play .mkv with subtitles?*

Sorry, this is the Mac section. I'll move your question to the iOS section where you can get help.

But AFAIK, the iPod can't play those files using the included video app. But there may be one or more paid apps in the iTunes App Store that can.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks


----------

